# Hawk robbing a hive



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Saw this on facebook, had to share, what an awesome photo


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

He definitely has a sweet 'beak' for comb honey.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

I suppose he wants the brood...? Had no idea this was possible.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll admit some skepticism about whether this was some kind of Photoshop image  -- and did a search for "hawk bees". To my surprise I found there are "_European honey buzzards_". 



> It is a specialist feeder, living mainly on the larvae and nests of wasps and hornets, although it will take small mammals, reptiles, and birds. It is the only known predator of the Asian hornet.[10] It spends large amounts of time on the forest floor excavating wasp nests. It is equipped with long toes and claws adapted to raking and digging, and scale-like feathering on its head, thought to be a defence against the stings of its victims.[11] Honey buzzards are thought to have a chemical deterrent in their feathers that protects them from wasp attacks.[12]





> European honey buzzard - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course, that still doesn't _guarantee_ the origin of the photo, but clearly there is a hawk-like bird that goes after comb.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Amazing how it is totally unbothered by the wasps


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Very cool. I had no Idea.... Good research!


----------



## Fizbi (Feb 25, 2021)

Good stuff.

I'm still trying to get photos of my bee hive fighting off attacking Tree Swallows. Guard bees follow the flying darts trying to ward off the attacks. So bloody fast.


----------



## chipchips1 (Nov 15, 2021)

Hawks are ,btw, regulators of ecosystem as they maintain needed amount of pests


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Fortunately they do not seem to be strong enough to destroy hive boxes. This one is a crested honey buzzard in Asia.
http://youtu.be/TciQJzPx0Rc


----------

